# 1976 Johnson 25 hp Short Shaft prop suggestions



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

I have the above motor on a 14' 6" 1976 CFM. She runs like a scalded dog and gets up on plane quickly. However the factory aluminum prop is getting a bit chewed up around the edges. I am told that it is a 9.5 x 10. This old prop has a rubber hub and has shear pins instead of drive teeth and is locked into place with a threaded nut with a cotter key. Do I have any other options other than an OEM type prop? I have yet to find a stainless prop that use a shear pin. Any suggestions from you fellas???


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I haven't found anything other than the OEM prop for that year.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> She runs like a scalded dog and gets up on plane quickly.


Something many on here have been trying to bury into my skull...

"If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"

Just get a new stock prop. I'm sure you'll be happy


----------



## merc650 (Mar 27, 2008)

michigan wheel used to make after market props, but now you're best chance of getting one would be a used on ebay. PropCo also makes a prop for your motor, but I've never used one, so I can't comment on it. And while the 76 came with a 9x10, the 77 came with a 9.25x11 so you may have some room there in choosing a prop.


----------

